
FilmStruck is shutting down - atombender
https://help.us.filmstruck.com/hc/en-us/categories/360001045093-Details-About-the-Takedown
======
pgrote
This is sad news. I was part of their beta testing trial and continued to
subscribe. It was a clearinghouse for not only the Criterion Collection, but
many films you cannot find on physical media.

I cannot find any details as to why they are stopping the service, but I
suspect it has to do with the ATT acquisition. ATT is probably planning to
fold many of their streaming services into one.

------
publicfig
It's really a shame. There are very few streaming services left where I feel
like I can pick something out with little to no research and end up finding a
gem. It's been my go-to "No idea what to watch but I want to watch something
good" service, and it's disappointing that it won't be around for that
anymore.

------
atombender
As a movie buff, this is sad news. It was my go-to source for Criterion
Collection films, and many of the films in their library are hard to find and
are often only available on out-of-print DVDs.

------
atombender
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18310037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18310037).
I liked to the official FAQ, whereas the other thread is a Variety article.

